# Arghh !!! Komplete Kontrol issue



## Michael Antrum (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi,

This seems to be the most appropriate place for this, but apologies if not.

I am having a problem scanning libraries in Komplete Kontrol (and I am also having exactly the same issue in Maschine 2)

I was having some problems with libraries missing from both Kontrol and Maschine 2, although they were in clearly shown in Kontakt & Native Access.

I read a support article (on output.com) and it said to delete the db3 for Maschine 2 and Komplete along with a a couple of other folders and re-run the applications and this will force a full re-scan/rebuild of the database.

However, when I do this, both Komplete and Maschine 2 crash whilst scanning. It tells me that that are 176 items to scan, and it always crashes on item 126, but I don't know what item 126 is. 

When scanning the other plugins it shows its number and name (i.e. item 125 is Output Signal), but for item 126 it just shows the name as "/" (without the quotes). It does scan these items, or at least the number of the items in 126 keep going up, but it does a fair bit of pausing (some of these are quite long pauses) but it eventually just stops doing anything and sits there. I've left it several hours

So if I kew what was causing the crash, that would be great as I could remove it, but the name "/' doesn't help.

Both Kontrol and Maschine 2 are the latest build for Mac OS 10.13 on an i7 iMac.

Any help would be appreciated. Failing that, does anyone have a hammer......


Regards, Mike


----------



## zvenx (Aug 18, 2018)

This may be useless please forgive me in advance if it is..
There is a log file created in
~Library/Logs/Native Instruments called Komplete Kontrol.log (and Maschine2.log)
see if that has any relatively useful info (I believe if it crashes it may guide you)
rsp


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 18, 2018)

zvenx said:


> This may be useless please forgive me in advance if it is..
> There is a log file created in
> ~Library/Logs/Native Instruments called Komplete Kontrol.log (and Maschine2.log)
> see if that has any relatively useful info (I believe if it crashes it may guide you)
> rsp



Thanks for the suggestion, but it seems that it is crashing before it writes to the log file, even though it is over halfway through the scan. Great idea though - cheers.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 18, 2018)

Scanapp is the application that does the scanning, lets see if scanapp creates a log.


Look at this thread.

https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/where-to-find-your-crashlogs.310323/

Sometimes the crashlog gives information that even non geeks can understand.....
btw I could be wrong, but I think scanapp scans alphabetically so look in your preferences/Library in Komplete Kontrol and see what is just below the output that scans fine.



rsp


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 18, 2018)

First, make sure your NI software is up to date through Native Access, incase there is a conflict with a newer plug but older NI software.

Then remove any 32 bit plugins that might be in your plugins folder (you can create a folder called VST (unused) to temporarily store any plugins before completely removing them, then restart to see if they are the problem). There are known issues with 32 bit plugins.

Then look for funky plugins. I’ve had problems in the past with NI software and Tokyo Dawn products, so I would try removing them first. Small, obscure companies, cheap or free plugins are also suspect - a free plugin is not always worth the price in conflicts 

I had to go through and pull the plugins I thought might be it (non-mainstream) and put them in the unused folder, then restart until KK would run completely. I did find it both times, but I don’t download cheap plugins anymore, or plugins from questionable sources.

Just make sure you update NI software first (as much is possible with your system). Thier updates often fix plugin compatability issues.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't think his issues are plugins, just scanning libraries.
rsp


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 18, 2018)

Well I found a ScanApp log file, only its from 2016 ! So I don't think that's it.

The last library to scan without crashing is Output Signal, and the next one (alphabetically that is) is Spitfire Chamber Strings (which I have the expansion to also). I tried renaming this to another name and it still hangs, so its not that library. I have all my libraries on SSD's so I'm going to remove the drives and see if it still hangs when scanning. Then I'm going to try shouting.

However, the name shown '/' for item 126 - could it be that this is being interpreted as the root of the filesystem ?

Appreciate the help though guys.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 18, 2018)

Instead of renaming, I would move it to the desktop temporarily and see if indeed that eliminates or does nothing to the issue. As indeed if that library is the issue, it may not be its name 
Rsp


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 18, 2018)

Well I removed my SSD's ,which left Kontakt empty and re-ran the Kontrol. This time it had 55 items instead of 176, and it got stuck on number 36.

So it seems as if it isn't a Kontakt library, but rather another VST. I'm going to work through them now.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 18, 2018)

Progress by elimination anyway..
Rsp


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 18, 2018)

Well it isn't anything in the VST or VST3 folders. I renamed one and ran a scan, and then did this with the other.

Oddly though, the number of items stayed at 55.

I've renamed the Components folder under plugins, and it seems to be doing something different now.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 22, 2018)

OK. I have got somewhere at last.

NI support came back to me, and with their help, I found that there was a library called SKANNER under the factory tab with the location of "/". They told me to delete the entry, but I can't seem to delete it. (It is also listed under Native Access as a demo version, and there is no option to re-install or remove it or change the location like there are with other libraries.

However, there is no option to delete that entry. Right clicking or Control/Option/Shift clicking on it bring up no options, hitting backspace on the keyboard doesn't d anything either (there is no delete key on a mac keyboard.

How do you delete a library entry under the Factory tab ? There is no button to do so ?

Thanks in advance, Mike.


----------



## HeliaVox (Aug 23, 2018)

https://support.native-instruments....Software-and-Drivers-from-a-Mac-OS-X-Computer


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies.

In the end it turned out to be the .plist file - which I think but have gone corrupt. Anyway, I deleted the .plist file and all is well. 

Thank you everyone.


----------

